# 2014 Evo frame - internal rear brake routing?



## cgnreno (May 28, 2014)

I'm now thinking of buying a 2014 Evo frameset. It's the "regular" carbon that is sold as the Supersix Evo Red. Does this frame have internal or external rear brake routing?

thanks.


----------



## D1PHAM (Jun 20, 2011)

Internal.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

I just picked up the 2014 EVO 5 (team color) and that one and at least the 6 is external. Frame shares similar traits as the others but to keep cost down a few of the lower priced ones' cables are ran externally. I am 95% sure the 5 and the 6 are the only two but not for sure.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

fireplug said:


> I just picked up the 2014 EVO 5 (team color) and that one and at least the 6 is external. Frame shares similar traits as the others but to keep cost down a few of the lower priced ones' cables are ran externally. I am 95% sure the 5 and the 6 are the only two but not for sure.


Nothing wrong with externally routed cables. They are actually less likely to have shifting or braking issues down the road not to mention much easier to replace cables when the time comes.


----------



## nasdaq (Jul 24, 2014)

Lombard said:


> Nothing wrong with externally routed cables. They are actually less likely to have shifting or braking issues down the road not to mention much easier to replace cables when the time comes.


 Gotcha! There's a serious design issue with external cable routing in Cannondale Supersix Evo 5 2014. I'm talking about cable routing , external vs internal in general.Go for internal cable routing. I'm in a process of getting replacement or claiming warranty. The cable is eating the fork and head tube. Same thing happening at the other side. I observed someone posted at some forum about this design issues.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

nasdaq said:


> Gotcha! There's a serious design issue with external cable routing in Cannondale Supersix Evo 5 2014. I'm talking about cable routing , external vs internal in general.Go for internal cable routing. I'm in a process of getting replacement or claiming warranty. The cable is eating the fork and head tube. Same thing happening at the other side. I observed someone posted at some forum about this design issues.


Reroute the cables reversed.

So the one from the right shifter move over the the left side of the frame and vice versa. Cross the exposed cables underneath the frame. This might help.

Otherwise, if it's going to rub, have it rub on helicopter tape instead of the fork and frame. Helicopter tape is expensive but it's wonderful stuff.

Amazon.com: ISC Racerstape.com Save Your Paint!!! surface guard tape 2"x12': Automotive


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

nasdaq said:


> Gotcha! There's a serious design issue with external cable routing in Cannondale Supersix Evo 5 2014. I'm talking about cable routing , external vs internal in general.Go for internal cable routing. I'm in a process of getting replacement or claiming warranty. The cable is eating the fork and head tube. Same thing happening at the other side. I observed someone posted at some forum about this design issues.


This does not look like an external vs. internal routing issue. Many bikes using both methods have this issue of the cable housings rubbing against the headtube. Most bike shops have this special clear tape they can put on the areas where housings rub so the frame isn't abraded.

The cable housings still have to be on the outside from the brifters to where the cables enter the downtube regardless of whether cables are externally or internally routed. Note in your pic that the bare cable is not exposed until after the housing goes into that boss on your downtube. This is the point where it would enter the inside of the downtube.

There are no advantages to internally routed cables other than aesthetics.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Be honest I don't mind the external cables. Yes the internal look nicer but it saved me a bit of money and makes it easier to work on. 

I had the cable rub issue as well. As soon as I picked up the bike I noticed it so I put the clear frame protectors everywhere the cables touched. I never had to do this with any other bike but I assumed this was due to the first time I had the newer Shimano levers that had all the cables run under the tape.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

This is not a warranty claim. The cable wires need to be pulled up. its the cable under the handlebar tape that needs to be fixed. or put that tape on fork section it rubs. you wont get anything warrantied



nasdaq said:


> Gotcha! There's a serious design issue with external cable routing in Cannondale Supersix Evo 5 2014. I'm talking about cable routing , external vs internal in general.Go for internal cable routing. I'm in a process of getting replacement or claiming warranty. The cable is eating the fork and head tube. Same thing happening at the other side. I observed someone posted at some forum about this design issues.
> View attachment 298278
> View attachment 298279


----------



## nasdaq (Jul 24, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> Reroute the cables reversed.
> 
> So the one from the right shifter move over the the left side of the frame and vice versa. Cross the exposed cables underneath the frame. This might help.
> 
> ...


 
I should've done it earlier.

Thanks -> MMsRepBike,kps88,Lombard & fireplug

I now only left with Squeaking sound issue.
I posted message in " Squeaking BB30 " thread.


----------

